# Paper Towel Riddle



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Why did everyone think the roll of paper towels was conceited?


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Because it was stuck up on the wall?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Good answer, Sunny, but try again.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Nobody else want to guess?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Because its so well liked?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Try again.


----------



## Repondering (May 23, 2020)

Because it was self absorbed?


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Repondering got it.


----------

